# Small Trip



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2019)

We took a ride to see some fall colors, even though it is past peak, the colors in the woods and on the sides of the roads were nice.


----------



## Tobystihl (Oct 8, 2019)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2019)

Tobystihl said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


The first 4 pictures are from Lampson Falls, the next 4 should be from Sinclair Falls and the last 2 pics should be of Jamestown Falls.
http://nnywaterfalls.com/


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2019)

Here are some pictures from our lot, I should've been back there a week or so ago.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2019)

A few more.


----------

